# Hanging strap holder for drilling out holes



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

My van is stocked for drain service first. However, hangers take up a ton of room and thus I do not stock hangers for drain pipe. In the field I almost exclusively rely on hanging strap and threaded rod for service work. When I know ahead of time I will order hangers. Unfortunately the hanging strap we get only has 1/4" and 5/16" holes but all our threaded rod and sammys and ceiling plates are 3/8".


So I made this tool which holds hanging strap while I drill the holes to 3/8" with my unibit. Without this holder the bit catches and the strap slices open the palm of my hand. It is possible to hold the strap with channellocks but it's still risky.


That trap is on a bar sink and every time they slid a crate of liquor under there the board would get knocked out. I was there for other issues and an employee asked me to fix this quick before I left. The ceiling plate is screwed to the floor.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

It's nice because this works for any size pipe.




.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

nice


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

https://www.erico.com/category.asp?category=R730
https://www.erico.com/category.asp?category=R654


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> https://www.erico.com/category.asp?category=R730
> https://www.erico.com/category.asp?category=R654


Aww shucks I ain't never seen one of them before, that's fancy!


.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> My van is stocked for drain service first. However, hangers take up a ton of room and thus I do not stock hangers for drain pipe. In the field I almost exclusively rely on hanging strap and threaded rod for service work. When I know ahead of time I will order hangers. Unfortunately the hanging strap we get only has 1/4" and 5/16" holes but all our threaded rod and sammys and ceiling plates are 3/8".
> 
> 
> So I made this tool which holds hanging strap while I drill the holes to 3/8" with my unibit. Without this holder the bit catches and the strap slices open the palm of my hand. It is possible to hold the strap with channellocks but it's still risky.
> ...


You are so right,I have cut my hand a few times after a drill bit caught and turned the strap iron into a circling knife blade,one time it was bad :vs_mad:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

That’s cool and all, but a used basket strainer gives a more professional look when you need to prop up a pipe.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> That’s cool and all, but a used basket strainer gives a more professional look when you need to prop up a pipe.





Actually it is extra more professional because that's a disposal flange.


I can't decide if I like the blue goo or the flexible tubing more.





.


----------

